# Hello



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 16, 2017)

Saying hello!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 16, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk! 

This is a good place to introduce yourself and tell us little bit about yourself and your martial arts background.


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 16, 2017)

I have done martial art's for 26 years have formally studied kenpo karate, tai chi, wing chun, shotokan karate, pa kua, have trained people for 7 years and currently retired from fighting just got too old and tired of everyone being a master after 3 days. I wrote a book and decided not to publish it on core techniques of kung-fu. I have been on martial art boards since 1993 when AOL was the popular place. I had a picture on who's who in the martial arts forum. Currently I study at home and I work in various industries trying to make a buck.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 16, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> I have done martial art's for 26 years have formally studied kenpo karate, tai chi, wing chun, shotokan karate, pa kua, have trained people for 7 years and currently retired from fighting just got too old and tired of everyone being a master after 3 days. I wrote a book and decided not to publish it on core techniques of kung-fu. I have been on martial art boards since 1993 when AOL was the popular place. I had a picture on who's who in the martial arts forum. Currently I study at home and I work in various industries trying to make a buck.


When you say "retired from fighting" do you just mean competition? What sort of competition did you do when you were active?

Are you still training? If so, what is your focus these days?


----------



## Buka (Mar 16, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, GMYMQ.


----------



## Agoge (Mar 16, 2017)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 16, 2017)

I've done internal kenpo competitions, tae kwon do competitions, pancreas competitions, I quit teaching about 5 years ago. I currently work on circle walking and wave hand in clouds application's alot. I do pai pu twei shu, simple circle twei shu, throwing twei shu circle walking, lock flow twei shu, and full clock, half clock, passing center yin yang ground fighting. I am currently working on sun moon tien zue application's.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 16, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## kuniggety (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> , pancreas competitions.



Do you measure insulin production?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 17, 2017)

kuniggety said:


> Do you measure insulin production?


Gotta love autocorrect. I was also trying to decide exactly how one competes with the pancreas.

"Dude, I can way out-pancreas you!"


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 17, 2017)

Welcome to MT. You'll find a bunch of folks here who have opinions. We are frequently wrong (or so we are told by each other). We bicker, poke, and occasionally tell tall tales. We have a lot of fun and even learn from each other along the way.


----------



## Grandmaster Yue men quan (Mar 17, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Gotta love autocorrect. I was also trying to decide exactly how one competes with the pancreas.
> 
> "Dude, I can way out-pancreas you!"


Probably danged auto correct!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Grandmaster Yue men quan said:


> I've done internal kenpo competitions, tae kwon do competitions, pancreas competitions, I quit teaching about 5 years ago. I currently work on circle walking and wave hand in clouds application's alot. I do pai pu twei shu, simple circle twei shu, throwing twei shu circle walking, lock flow twei shu, and full clock, half clock, passing center yin yang ground fighting. I am currently working on sun moon tien zue application's.



I am surprised that someone with your extensive training has not at least studied, if not become belted in, Wa Sing Klo Stu, the Central Vietnamese Citadel based martial art.  Especially considering your fascination with martial arts with roots in water techniques (the Citadel sat near the Wa Sing river).

Even in the Hapkido I studied we were taught the water principle, although probably not to the extent you have learned it.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice to meet you...if this counts as meeting!


----------

